# what is your current theme song?



## Celestial Blade (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine

IKUO-"Believer"

(Romaji on the left, English translation on the right)
Mou nanimo nai sekai ja Kandou dekinai (You can't be moved by the world that doesn't have anything anymore)

Sou, kidzuita sonohi kara Wakaru no sa (From the day when you realize, it you'll understand)

Furue o tomete Hitomi o hirake Kimi no jikan o tokihanate! (Stomp trembling, open your eyes, and set free your own time)

Mirai e SHOOTIN' STAR! Hikari no ARCH egake Todoku no sa shinji tsudzukeru naraba Kimi o yobu koe ga Kokoro de hajiketara Subete ga hajimaru BELIEVER! (The shooting star going towards the future draws the arch of light, You'll reach it if you keep believing, If the voce that calls for you bursts open in your heart, Then everything will start, Believer)

Tada hitotsu no yakusoku ga Sekai o kaeru (Just one promise will change the world)

Chiisa na koro miageteta Hoshi no you ni (Like the stars that you gazed up at when you were little)


Kokoro no oku de Matataku hikari Yume to iu na no kagayaki e (The sparkling light in the depths of your heart goes toward a brilliance called "dream")

YOU CAN BE A SHOOTIN' STAR! Sore ga kimi no yakusoku Kurayami o kirisakeru sono chikara Omoi no tsuyosa ga SPEED ageru kara sono mama tobu nda BELIEVER! (You can be a shooting star, that's your promise, your power can tear apart the darkness, because the strength of your feelings will raise your speed, So come in as you are, Believer)

Mirai e SHOOTIN' STAR! Hikari no ARCH egake Todoku no sa shinji tsudzukeru naraba Kimi o yobu koe ga Kokoro de hajiketara Subete ga hajimaru BELIEVER! (The shooting star going towards the future draws the arch of light, You'll reach it if you keep believing, If the voce that calls for you bursts open in your heart, Then everything will start, Believer)


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

Because I'm Awesome by The Dollyrots






My second option is ttly You're The Best Around by Joe Esposito.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh, I used to love The Dollyrots.

As for me, it's probably Opheliac by Emilie Autumn, even though it's actually one of my least favorite songs of hers - I just really identify with it, though.


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Timmy said:


> My second option is ttly You're The Best Around by Joe Esposito.


I love that song. XD;


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Anathema - Empty


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright, I officially want this song to play at my funeral, thus, this be one of my theme songs:

"Impression That I Get" - Mighty Mighty Bosstones.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

Erika Jo - I Break Things not only because I'm obsessed with it, but also because I do break things.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet Sacrifice-Evanescence and White N' Nerdy-Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Erika said:


> Alright, I officially want this song to play at my funeral, thus, this be one of my theme songs:
> 
> "Impression That I Get" - Mighty Mighty Bosstones.


"The Impression That I Get", also known as _one of the best ska songs of all time_. The Mighty Mighty Bosstones are fucking amazing, as is that song.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 20, 2008)

My alternate Theme song 

Drowning Pool- "Bodies"

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Beaten, why for (why for)
Can't take much more
Here we go here we go here we go, now 

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

now!

Push me again (again)
This is the end
Here we go here we go here we go, now 

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Skin to skin, blood and bone
You're all by yourself but you're not alone
You wanted in and now you're here
Driven by hate, consumed by fear

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give, it's you

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Hey... 
Go!
Hey... 
Go!
Hey... 
Go!
Hey...
Go!


----------



## Alexi (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice, Drowning Pool... *high fives*

My theme for all time is "Fucked Up Kid" by Mest, and my current theme of situation is "Never Enough" by Five-Finger Death Punch.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 21, 2008)

Love games-Mighty boosh

Probably the fragile by NIN. I dunno why, it just fits. Or something by Fresh body shop. Hm...maybe demons asleep...


----------



## Altmer (Jul 21, 2008)

my current theme song is eric clapton - wonderful tonight ^_^


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2008)

The Rocky theme song, because it irritates my mother. >:D


----------



## Minish (Jul 21, 2008)

Chasing the Storm - Final Fantasy VII: Voices of the Lifestream

Ignore the AMV. >>


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 21, 2008)

My current theme song is "Shine" by Anna Nalick. Not only because I'm obsessed with it, but I also identify with it a little.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 22, 2008)

Another alternate Theme Song, mostly for my RP/fanfic character Eric Damon.

Spineshank-"Perfect Ending"

Well I feel
That all this becomes this waste that we call life
And its real
Yet I hate all the things that I've become

Why the smiles
Become
A waste of time I get this empty feeling
Thats only becoming my friend
This is gone
I'm home as only you can see
I wanna know why this happening to me

Still you try
But at times like this I cant believe your lies
And I feel
That the same is happening to you so

Why the smiles
Become
A waste of time I get this empty feeling
Thats only becoming my friend
This is gone
I'm home as only you can see
I wanna know why this happening to me

All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming

I fall asleep
Inside my head
Because frustrations all thats left
I cant afford
To work this out
Because frustrations all I

Still we try
But at times like this they wont believe our lies
And we know
Why all of this is happening so

Why the smiles
Become
A waste of time I get this empty feeling
Thats only becoming my friend
This is gone
I'm home as only you can see
I want to know why this happening to me

All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming
All myself and its still becoming
And its still becoming
And its still becoming
And its still becoming
And its still becoming


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 23, 2008)

天気予報 - Snowkel

A wonderful theme song, the lyrics are perfectly fitting.


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 23, 2008)

Parapper the Rapper-Chop Chop Master Onions rap.

*imaginary link*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 23, 2008)

My theme songs are and will probably always be Flamboyant and Absolutely Fabulous by the Pet Shop Boys, Smut by Tom Lehrer and Comic Strip by Serge Gainsbourg.
Because I'm cool like that :V


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 24, 2008)

I change my mind. It's either caramelldansen or MCfly-POV.


----------

